# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KC560, điện thoại thời trang và cá tính

## chan

*Lần đầu tiên, LG khoác lên cho dế cưng nhà mình bộ trang phục bằng ánh sáng vô cùng hấp dẫn…*
Nhằm làm phong phú thêm đại gia đình thời trang siêu “kute” với rất nhiều model đang nổi đình nổi đám ngoài thị trường, LG vừa bổ sung thêm một nhân tố sành điệu mới mang số hiệu KC560. Đây là chú dế đa phương tiện được thiết kế khá cầu kỳ, trang bị hẳn “hệ thống ánh sáng” chuyên nghiệp chắc chắn sẽ “bắn hạ con tim” mấy mem iu cái đẹp.

Phím D-pad và viền ngoài thân điện thoại có màu vàng kết hợp với màu đen của thân máy nên khi ngắm nhìn máy teens có cảm giác vừa phong cách vừa lịch lãm. Dàn đèn LED nhiều màu được cài cắm xung quanh người đẹp, mỗi khi nàng dế nắp trượt này thực hiện tác vụ gì là ánh sáng lại được dịp “show” hàng, đèn màu nhấp nháy đảo qua đảo lại còn hơn… rang lạc là cái chắc. Hơn nữa ánh sáng đẹp mắt còn được phụ họa thêm bởi hệ thống âm thanh sôi động!


​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG KC560 cũng có nhiều tính năng mạnh như camera 3MP căn nét tự động với đèn flash LED có thể quay video ngon-lành-cành-đào, màn hình chuẩn QVGA kích thước 2.4 inches hiển thị 262K màu, USB 2.0, Bluetooth 2.0 A2DP +EDR, bản đồ Google Maps tích hợp cùng thẻ nhớ microSD mở rộng. Tuy nhiên người đẹp sẽ chỉ làm việc trên 3 băng tần của mạng GSM (900/1800/1900 MHz), pin chỉ có thể làm việc trung bình trong 2 ngày, trình độ giải trí không được hoàng-tá-tràng cho lắm… Chú dế này sẽ sớm lên kệ trong vài tháng tới với giá bán lẻ khoảng hơn 300 USD đấy teens ná!

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------


​ ​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Thiết kế đặt đèn *LED* nằm ở mặt trước của máy sẽ làm loá mắt người dùng mỗi khi chiếc *điện thoại* được sử dụng và đặc biệt là khi có cuộc gọi tới. 
Tuy nhiên, LG KC560 vẫn có những tính năng khá hấp dẫn. Đầu tiên phải kể đến là chiếc camera 3.2 megapixel với khả năng tự động canh nét, màn hình TFT QVGA 2.4 inch có khả năng hiển thị 262k màu, FM radio, khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD và kết nối GPRS/EDGE.
​

----------


## daikin

em này nhiều đèn vậy thì nhanh hêt pin lắm đó, pin em này có khủng không nhỉ?
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Thiết kế của máy gây ấn tượng mạnh nhờ sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa hai tông màu chủ đạo là đen và vàng. Không chỉ có các đường viền bao quanh máy được dát vàng, mà cả phím định hướng nằm ngay ở vị trí trung tâm cũng có màu sắc bóng bảy tương tự. Bên cạnh đó, ở gờ dưới của máy, LG còn bố trí hệ thống đèn nền LED nhiều màu sắc, sẽ phát sáng khi có cuộc gọi đến hoặc khi nghe nhạc.

----------


## tungcar2084

uh. nhìn đẹp thật. nhưng sợ là phải xạc pin liên tục

----------


## lovegoogle

em này nhiều dèn lắm, có khi nếu mà bật hết các đèn thì một lúc đã hết pin ý chứ

----------


## dangnh123

Phím D-pad và viền ngoài thân điện thoại có màu vàng kết hợp với màu đen của thân máy nên khi ngắm nhìn máy teens có cảm giác vừa phong cách vừa lịch lãm. Dàn đèn LED nhiều màu được cài cắm xung quanh người đẹp, mỗi khi nàng dế nắp trượt này thực hiện tác vụ gì là ánh sáng lại được dịp “show” hàng, đèn màu nhấp nháy đảo qua đảo lại còn hơn… rang lạc là cái chắc. Hơn nữa ánh sáng đẹp mắt còn được phụ họa thêm bởi hệ thống âm thanh sôi động!

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

Thiết kế đặt đèn *LED* nằm ở mặt trước của máy sẽ làm loá mắt người dùng mỗi khi chiếc *điện thoại* được sử dụng và đặc biệt là khi có cuộc gọi tới. 
Tuy nhiên, LG KC560 vẫn có những tính năng khá hấp dẫn. Đầu tiên phải kể đến là chiếc camera 3.2 megapixel với khả năng tự động canh nét, màn hình TFT QVGA 2.4 inch có khả năng hiển thị 262k màu, FM radio, khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD và kết nối GPRS/EDGE.
​

----------


## antkingdo

​  *LG KC560* *Photo*​  ​  *LG KC560* *Photo*​

----------


## anthao

em này nhiều đèn vậy khi sử dụng chắc sẽ nhanh hết pin lắm.

----------


## ThuyGa

hết pin thì sạc cũng tiện mà bạn

----------


## nguyenthypro

nhưng em này chỉ chụp ảnh được có 3 châm thôi à bạn? mà pin em này như thê nào mà bảo nhanh hết pin vậy

----------


## hoanganh2

điện thoại thời trang thì chức năng chụp ảnh chỉ cần vậy là oke rồi. nhưng mà mấy cái đèn của em này có chức năng gì vậy nhỉ? nhìn đèn được bật hết cũng hay đấy chứ

----------


## huahien

Dàn đèn LED nhiều màu được cài cắm xung quanh thân máy mỗi khi điện thoại nắp trượt này thực hiện tác vụ gì là ánh sáng lại được dịp “show” hàng, đèn màu nhấp nháy đảo qua đảo lại còn hơn… rang lạc là cái chắc. Hơn nữa ánh sáng đẹp mắt còn được phụ họa thêm bởi hệ thống âm thanh sôi động!

----------


## doken

ngoài sự nổi bật về đèn thi em này vẫn có những tính năng khá hấp dẫn. Đầu tiên phải kể đến là chiếc camera 3.2 megapixel với khả năng tự động canh nét, màn hình TFT QVGA 2.4 inch có khả năng hiển thị 262k màu, FM radio, khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD và kết nối GPRS/EDGE

----------

